# What extra charges do I need to look out for with Gomo?



## Brendan Burgess (24 Feb 2021)

This is all I can find 




If it's all calls , then why is there something "outside your inclusive allowances"? 

Then, under additional charges, I see this: 


Why is there a reference to Irish mobiles and landlines? 

"All calls and texts" has no exceptions on it?


----------



## User1970 (24 Feb 2021)

Premium Numbers, International calls, Roaming outside the EU.

Apart from that I think your the inclusive should cover you.

Unlimited minutes and SMS allowances where applicable are subject to a fair usage allowance of 45,000 minutes and 10,000 SMS.

I have 2 SIMS at 9.99 each (earlier price) and find it hassle free. I've had one or 2 months with additional costs where I have called internationally.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 Feb 2021)

Thanks 1970

For some reason it never occurred to me that international calls were not covered? 

So if I call a UK mobile on my gomo number , I have to pay for it? 

Where do I find out how much it costs? 

And now that the UK has left the EU, if I use my phone in the UK, do I have to pay?


----------



## User1970 (24 Feb 2021)

There is a tab 'other charges' Brendan that has full details but for UK and other EEA countries the following applies

Make Call €0.30/min Receive Call Free Send SMS €0.15 Voicemail Rates Free Data Per MB €4.31/gb


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 Feb 2021)

Is this summary correct ?


----------



## User1970 (24 Feb 2021)

Here is where I got my info Brendan

gomo.ie/pricing


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 Feb 2021)

That looks like Irish charges outside your "inclusive allowances" although I have no idea how you can go outside your inclusive allowances if it covers "all calls and texts".


----------



## User1970 (24 Feb 2021)

~If you click on the 'click here' Brendan and scroll down to page 2 there is further detail.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 Feb 2021)

That is what I have reproduced above? 






						What extra charges do I need to look out for with Gomo?
					

This is all I can find      If it's all calls , then why is there something "outside your inclusive allowances"?   Then, under additional charges, I see this:    Why is there a reference to Irish mobiles and landlines?   "All calls and texts" has no exceptions on it?



					askaboutmoney.com


----------



## User1970 (24 Feb 2021)

Yes and it is consistent with the 30 cent per minute I quoted.

Make Call €0.30/min Receive Call Free Send SMS €0.15 Voicemail Rates Free Data Per MB €4.31/gb


----------



## _OkGo_ (24 Feb 2021)

Those rates apply to standard use above the fair usage allowance so in reality it would be very hard to reach. 








						Terms & Conditions - GoMo
					

General terms and conditions for all of our products and services and information on our Cooling Off Period. Learn more here.




					gomo.ie
				





> _6.2       Unlimited minutes and text allowances where applicable in the SIM Only Service are subject to a fair usage policy of 45,000 minutes and 10,000 SMS. Standard call and text rates apply to usage in excess of these limits, see our website for a full list of Charges._



It doesn't appear to have updated terms for the UK (roaming) but I would imagine that worst case scenario it would fall under the 'Rest of Europe' for roaming charges


Region​Make Call​Receive Call​Send SMS​Voicemail Rates​Data Charging​Africa€2.99/min€2.99/min€0.39€2.99/min€0.10/MB (€99.99 / GB)Americas€1.99/min€1.99/min€0.39€1.99/min€0.10/MB (€99.99 / GB)Asia€2.99/min€2.99/min€0.39€2.99/min€0.10/MB (€99.99 / GB)EEA€0.30/min *Free€0.15 *Free€4.3050/GB *Frequent Travel DestinationsSee full breakdown here€0.03/MB (€29.99/GB)Rest of Europe€1.99/min€1.99/min€0.39€1.99/min€0.03/MB (€29.99/GB)USA€1.99/min€1.99/min€0.39€1.99/min€0.03/MB (€29.99/GB)

UK roaming charges might be worth it's own thread once travel resumes to some level of normality


----------



## tnegun (25 Feb 2021)

I've a couple of sims for the kids and the only additional charge they seem to rack up is for the occasional MMS at 20c. I had this pdf bookmarked from when I signed up at 9.99 it seems to match some of the info alrady here



			https://gomo.ie/wp-content/uploads/mobile_pt12.2-3.pdf


----------



## Freelance (26 Feb 2021)

I switched at launch in Oct 2019.  Only excess charges I've incurred were a few overseas sms messages and a couple of urgent voice calls. Apart from that the bill is €9.99 most months. I was 30 years with Vodafone(eircell) and the GoMo service is every bit as good at a fraction of the price. And I haven't experienced any coverage issues. Just don't think about using it for any international services (voice, data or sms).


----------



## Frank (25 Mar 2021)

same as freelance 

missus and my private phone on the 9.99 deal 
Mrs G uses the phone no issues coverage is good 

I tend to use the work phone so no extra charges.


----------



## Pat Sorrn (2 Apr 2021)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Thanks 1970
> 
> For some reason it never occurred to me that international calls were not covered?
> 
> ...


GoMo is great for all calls and texts to Irish numbers. you should also add the Zadarma app to your phone and use it for any international calls. I've being using it for almost a year and find it great. Cheap calls to USA and UK etc.


----------



## fayf (2 Apr 2021)

We have 3 in our household, since January 2020 @ 9.99.
The only extra charges I have been charged, are for 1) MMS messages received. Things like, friends putting a picture into an SMS text message, these are technically MMS messages, and are chargeable, & 2) International SMS texts received from someone who was travelling abroad.
Never amounted to more than 20 or 30 cent.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Apr 2021)

Pat Sorrn said:


> you should also add the Zadarma app to your phone



Does it work if you are in America and calling Ireland?


----------



## jpd (2 Apr 2021)

You could use a WhatsApp call ?


----------



## fayf (2 Apr 2021)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Does it work if you are in America and calling Ireland?


Yes, but at €1.99 per minute for an incoming or outgoing call, there are many more cost effective options, like whatsapp call.
If travelling to America is a regular thing, you would be better off, with a prepad U.S. sim, if you need to make and receive non internet based calls


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Apr 2021)

I can't find anything online explaining the benefits of Zadarma over What's app?


----------



## Pat Sorrn (5 Apr 2021)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Does it work if you are in America and calling Ireland?


Apologies for the delay. I don't know how it works when calling home from abroad, but from here it's very cheap to call USA.


----------



## Pat Sorrn (5 Apr 2021)

Brendan Burgess said:


> I can't find anything online explaining the benefits of Zadarma over What's app?


Zadarma is like a normal phone call. I find it's s much clearer signal than when using WhatsApp as you aren't relying on WiFi


----------



## shweeney (6 Apr 2021)

Pat Sorrn said:


> Zadarma is like a normal phone call. I find it's s much clearer signal than when using WhatsApp as you aren't relying on WiFi



it's VOIP, it's still using your internet connection same as WhatsApp.


----------



## Pat Sorrn (7 Apr 2021)

shweeney said:


> it's VOIP, it's still using your internet connection same as WhatsApp.


Apologies, I didn't know that. I still find it much better than WhatsApp though.


----------



## PebbleBeach2020 (3 Mar 2022)

Gomo allows you to ring international from Ireland included in your package

[broken link removed]

I think the plan is unlimited calls and texts and the charges for international calls only kicks in when it's roaming charges.


----------



## FCBC12 (3 Mar 2022)

Looking back at my last 12 months GoMo bills, outside of the flat price charged (€9.99).

They charged the following while I was in Ireland:
€0.07 for 1x SMS to UK numbers
€4.00 for 1x 8min International call to Canada mobile number
€7.01 for 1x 30min International call to EU mobile number

They charged the following while in the US:
€1.99 for 1x 1min Roaming call to Irish mobile number
€1.99 for 1x 1min Roaming call to Irish landline number


----------



## Brendan Burgess (3 Mar 2022)

FCBC

That is very interesting analysis.  I must check out my own.

 I haven't been outside Ireland for a couple of years, so I have nothing to compare it with.

I ring people abroad a bit, but nearly always use What's App.

Brendan


----------

